# Mini Schnauzer owners???



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Does anyone own a mini schnauzer besides me?  she's driving me up the WALL and I was going to see how everyone else's is lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes we have a little salt & pepper rat. Its my wires dog,i like everything about her other than she barks at everything that moves. Myself Im more a Golden owner.



Mike


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

So.... Roxy when we go out somewhere will yelp and yap and whine.... In like an excited way, not scared way. And if someone comes over... omg.....

She's SO VOCAL! Doesn't bark much, but the crying can get insanely loud

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I inherited my mom's mini when Mom passed away. She is 16 years old now and still a pain. She whines all the time and has the shrillest bark in the world. 

I much prefer goldens.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

So this cry whine loud thing is just THEM? We can't take her anywhere.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

I forgot one thing, this dog is confused, she thinks she is a water dog. She swims in the pool with my Goldens and barks the whole time she swims.


Mike


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Roxy doesn't swim haha... she drowns. But she does enjoy the shallow end blowing bubbles and trying to eat bugs and things

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## adomei (May 22, 2014)

My neighbor own about 10 mini schnauzer. he is a real dog fanatican but cares very well about them.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I had one when the kids were small. He was a beautiful little black one named "Taboo". He was the most neurotic little dog I ever met. (Yes, even more so than my Chihuahua!!!)


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

So glad it isn't just me.... Roxy is something else buddy. She misses lots of family trips  hate it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We had a Mini Schnauzer when we first got married, he was a barker too.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

She whines, yelps, cries, and growls lol rarely does she bark though. It isn't that she's doing it in a painful way or mean way, it's just her voice 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Sounds like my sisters yorkies, but they also bark at everything. If they see a bug on the ground they bark and carry on like crazy. They are very cute little guys but they would drive me crazy and I am half the way there already..


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ya...I don't think you'll find too many mini schnauzer fans on THIS site! Couldn't be too much more different than a Golden, LOL. A good friend had one that she adored years back. Me, for love of my friend, I tolerated. But never liked.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I love her cause she's mine... But I'd never do it again knowing what I know now lol. I'd die if I lost her, she's super insanely smart and OMG cute as a button when she does stuff.... She learns tricks just by watching Rem! But goodness gracious the noise and the public displays >. < eek

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

